
Oramata: Apply Real Time Filters to Your iPhone's Camera Video Stream [App] - nonoesp
http://nono.ma/420
======
nonoesp
Link to the App Store
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/oramata/id1191040183?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/oramata/id1191040183?mt=8)

------
lourdesalonso
Very Cool!

